# U.P. Trappers Convention



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 3240
Just returned from the Trappers Convention
View attachment 3239
Last evening----Had a great time----Had a ball putting on the calling seminar-----Clays custom calls donated a call for my seminar---a youn
View attachment 3238
g man won it [15]---had him up with me making it work--also some young'ens won a few of my yote sling shots----lots of trapping demos and and
View attachment 3237
this sales Lady talked me into buying a doz of MB 550 4 coils coyote traps---are they nice cast jaws-double swivles-off set jaws---just what
View attachment 3236
i need---Maybe some day I'll trap a few yotes again---only have a 100 older yote traps in the shead:redface:----Great time had by all--------------sb-----







chipmunk traps
View attachment 3235
*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great job with the kids Skip, looking out for our future.

With those shorts I'm surprised she didn't talk you into more.... You're lucky she didn't have them stored behind her.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got a mess of those MB-550's and now I am living in the great cage state.

I don't have any shorts like that, but if you're open to other ideas, let me know!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah she could talk me into a few things!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job with the kids Skip, hard not to buy something off that table!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I saw you had a show comming up. I am glad it was a success ! It is always nice to help the up and comming, so my hat is off to you sir.

We have one comming up down here mid state Michigan are you going to make the trip ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I don't have any shorts like that, but if you're open to other ideas, let me know!


Is that a pick up line ??


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I am a little confused on this whole "girl wearing shorts" thing, because I don't see any pics?? Those MB 550's are awesome traps. Don't know if you've used them before, if you haven't you'll be pleased. I bought a few at the Mn convention here a couple weeks ago along with a couple other treats. Can't wait for trapping season!!!!!!!!!!


----------

